# Corsac Foxes



## Leopardman98 (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't believive it theres corsac foxes for sale at M&C mammals For £2375 a pair:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
M&C MAMMALS - STOCK LIST
Scroll down to near the bottom


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

still for sale, first time these animals have been in stock but our breeder has informed us that he will be breeding again next year so we are taking all pups, this will be around the time of may/june

**WE ARE TAKING ORDERS UP TO THURSDAY 5TH NOVEMBER**
**ORDERS WILL BE READY FROM FRIDAY 6TH NOVEMBER**
NEXT ORDER DATE WILL BE ARRANGED LATER IN NOVEMBER​


----------



## Wolfsong (Apr 15, 2009)

Can you help me? Are these different Corsac Foxes to the ones being sold by Simons Rodents? 

I know Simon had two pairs which are now definitely sold so are you sure you have some available aswell???

If you do have some I would like to book an appointment to come and see them this weekend with a view to buying a pair.

Thanks.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

no these are not simons they are however from the same breeder

the foxes are not on site untill the 15th unless they have been sold

we can arrange for the foxes to be brought on site but this needs to be aggreed by me and my business parter as will will have to pay for them to come down and then go back because we are full up at the moment and only have room for short term stayers

many thanks

chris


----------



## Wolfsong (Apr 15, 2009)

ok thanks anyway, I think I'll just pop to Simon's and view a pair there, and theyre a few quid cheaper .


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

But when my friend asked you if she could see them it was not you that were going to cover the travel cost of them, you were going to charge her 20-25% of the cost of the animal!:gasp:
I think this is a bit unfair when someone wants to see them to make sure they are right for them....

Oh well, I have offered her the chance to come and see mine anyway.

-Elina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

simons rodents have these :O


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

edited - answered my own question lol


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Wolfsong said:


> ok thanks anyway, I think I'll just pop to Simon's and view a pair there, and theyre a few quid cheaper .


 
indeed they may be, but VAT on top of that what looks cheap price


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Elina said:


> But when my friend asked you if she could see them it was not you that were going to cover the travel cost of them, you were going to charge her 20-25% of the cost of the animal!:gasp:
> I think this is a bit unfair when someone wants to see them to make sure they are right for them....
> 
> Oh well, I have offered her the chance to come and see mine anyway.
> ...


 
i said if she defo wanted them she would have to put a deposit down as she said she wanted to check the animals health first, and if the animals was unfit then i would refund or she had the option to wait a while untill they were brought onto site.

so if people want things in a hurry and i dont have space to long term hold then they will need to cover the money falling out of my pocket, or simply wait untill they are on site


----------



## Wolfsong (Apr 15, 2009)

You would do better to be honest about the fact you are a broker instead of making a website that claims that you breed 90% of the animals on there even though they are exactly the same as whats listed on simons rodents and I'm sorry but your wrong - even WITH vat SR is cheaper than you (of course or how would you make a profit?) 

I think people want to say good luck with your new business but can't because of the responses they are getting about being able to view animals. Maybe you just havent thought this through enough but people don't take kindly being messed around when it comes to parting with thousands of pounds for animals...

I dread to think what these animals will go through if they've got to be ferried around from 'breeder' to broker to broker just to be viewed then have to make the journey all the way back again if the viewer doesnt want them.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

May I clarify a point please !

If the Tamarins are for sale after Friday, you would want to charge me to come and view them because it cost you to get them ?.

If there was nothing wrong physically with them but I felt they were not right for me then I would lose my lose my money ?. What if I felt something was wrong with animals and you disagred, am I going to get my deposit back ?.

How many people do you know that would buy blindly ? 

How many people do you know that say they definately want an animal which could be costing thousands of pounds without seeing it.

Would you ?, 

I don't think so !! but you expect people to pay for the privilage to view animals they MAY want to buy.


I have recently bought Coati's and Marmosets and at no point was I expected to pay for the privilage of looking. Nor was I expected to buy just because I was going to look at them.

Will we be getting charged to go into a pet shop next

I was going to pm you my question but it seems others want to know the answer too so i thought it best to post on the forum and ask'...


Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Wolfsong said:


> You would do better to be honest about the fact you are a broker instead of making a website that claims that you breed 90% of the animals on there even though they are exactly the same as whats listed on simons rodents and I'm sorry but your wrong - even WITH vat SR is cheaper than you (of course or how would you make a profit?)
> 
> I think people want to say good luck with your new business but can't because of the responses they are getting about being able to view animals. Maybe you just havent thought this through enough but people don't take kindly being messed around when it comes to parting with thousands of pounds for animals...
> 
> I dread to think what these animals will go through if they've got to be ferried around from 'breeder' to broker to broker just to be viewed then have to make the journey all the way back again if the viewer doesnt want them.


 
ok thats for your useless comment, you may think we are a broker, think what you like im still doing great business


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

kodakira said:


> May I clarify a point please !
> 
> If the Tamarins are for sale after Friday, you would want to charge me to come and view them because it cost you to get them ?.
> 
> ...


 
okie dokie


all i can say is that business is great!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

You offered me the chance for me to view some animals on another thread if they had not been sold by today.

You dd not mention that you were going to charge me for the privelage of viewing as you have done to other people, so I asked a genuine question.

In the case of the Tamarins you said they were off site so I presumed you were going to charge me.

As the Tamarins are £2950 ( lets make it easy and say £3000 ) you would want to charge me £600 - £750 to cover your costs for me to come and view them. I would have to buy them whether they were fit or not at that.

Are they coming by private jet ?

By the way thanks for answering my question so fully, it was really appreciated.

Best Wishes in your new venture and hope it continues to be so successful.

Neil


----------



## Wolfsong (Apr 15, 2009)

cmullins said:


> ok thats for your useless comment, you may think we are a broker, think what you like im still doing great business


Ok no more mister nice guy. You are a waste of time pal.

I only wish people like you would toddle off and try to make money elsewhere without having to involve animals.

I very much doubt business is 'great' seeing as YOU HAVENT GOT ANYTHING TO SELL. 

With your attitude - *good luck*, you're going to need it :2thumb:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Wolfsong said:


> Ok no more mister nice guy. You are a waste of time pal.
> 
> I only wish people like you would toddle off and try to make money elsewhere without having to involve animals.
> 
> ...


cheers buddy

atb


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

kodakira said:


> You offered me the chance for me to view some animals on another thread if they had not been sold by today.
> 
> You dd not mention that you were going to charge me for the privelage of viewing as you have done to other people, so I asked a genuine question.
> 
> ...


 
if we have an animal that people wont wait untill i can have it ready and fully houses at our unit they yes you will have to pay, otherwise you can enquire as much as you want and then wait till the animal is in, an no, i charge a £45 deposit if you cant wait and want me to get animal in asap


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Am I the only one who agree's with him above?.:hmm:

IF the person who want's to buy the animal, cant wait untill they have space to keep them. They will have to order them in = cost. And feed the animal ect, on top and maybe even purchase more housing. Or wait? and no cost?. Someone should get some patience!.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> Am I the only one who agree's with him above?.:hmm:
> 
> IF the person who want's to buy the animal, cant wait untill they have space to keep them. They will have to order them in = cost. And feed the animal ect, on top and maybe even purchase more housing. Or wait? and no cost?. Someone should get some patience!.


How can you have patience when you are told that if you want the animal they have to say they want it by 2 days time? Might I add they said the foxes are kept with the breeder until they are sold so when exactly could you see them?
That is allot of money to just agree to spend when you have not seen the animal.
20-25% of £2,375 is a hell of a lot for a car ride....Even if it was to be two journeys due to them needing to be returned to the breeder.
Also when asked if she could go and see them at the breeder that was not allowed so the only way to see it was to pay the 20-25%.

Very odd that now we are being told on this forum £45-. If that was told to my friend maybe she would have been more inclined to buy from you.
-
Elina


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Jake

I presume your post was directed towards me.

Please see http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/404854-m-c-mammals-now-open.html

and then read over this thread again.

To me the Corsacs can be viewed as they are on site, yet to someone else they are asked to pay 20 -25% deposit as they are not on site( its there in black and white on both threads ) . He also said to Elina they stay with the breeder until sold ?.

He asks one person for a 20 - 25% deposit which would equate to nearly £500 so I queried this for viewing the Tamarins which would equate to somewhere in the region of £600 - £700. Yet to me the cost is £45.

A friend of mine was told if they wanted to view an animal they would have to buy it first. When she queried this he said he meant that if someone bought them then she could go and view them. Why would someone go and view an animal they can't buy.

He states they are breeders and have people who specifically breed for them and that they have 90% of the animals on site.
They have none of the Marmosets or Tamarins on site. Still not known if they have the Corsacs on site ?.
I am led to believe they don't have the Raccoons, Skunks, Prevosts and quite a number of other animals on site either.

It has nothing to do with patience it is to do with honesty.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I have to say Chris you aren't doing yourself any favours here.

Having looked at your website I was interested in quite a few of the animals on there, but your attitude on this thread to what are perfectly justified questions leads me to think I'm better off looking elsewhere, and I daresay I'm not the only one either.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Elina said:


> How can you have patience when you are told that if you want the animal they have to say they want it by 2 days time? Might I add they said the foxes are kept with the breeder until they are sold so when exactly could you see them?
> That is allot of money to just agree to spend when you have not seen the animal.
> 20-25% of £2,375 is a hell of a lot for a car ride....Even if it was to be two journeys due to them needing to be returned to the breeder.
> Also when asked if she could go and see them at the breeder that was not allowed so the only way to see it was to pay the 20-25%.
> ...


 
i only say they stay with the breeder untill im ready and have the space

and nope it was no way near that much money


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

vonnie said:


> I have to say Chris you aren't doing yourself any favours here.
> 
> Having looked at your website I was interested in quite a few of the animals on there, but your attitude on this thread to what are perfectly justified questions leads me to think I'm better off looking elsewhere, and I daresay I'm not the only one either.


well im sorry if i have been somewhat rude but when people are telling me that im running my businees wrong even thou i have corrected them with the correct facts they still go on


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

just out of interest, would the two indian crested procupines for sale be the same ones you were struggling to sell a number of months ago?



also, if the animal is not available you should not advertise it as "for sale", if it is an awaited litter then you should put it as "available soon" or something like that. if the animal is not available to be bought that day (or deposit paid and couriered asap) then it is not available for sale


edited to add: these are the porcupines im wondering about>> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/361942-male-porcupine-sale.html


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

cmullins said:


> i said if she defo wanted them she would have to put a deposit down as she said she wanted to check the animals health first, and if the animals was unfit then i would refund or she had the option to wait a while untill they were brought onto site.
> 
> so if people want things in a hurry and i dont have space to long term hold then they will need to cover the money falling out of my pocket, or simply wait untill they are on site


She said she wanted to see them, not buy them. She would think of buying them after seeing the actual animal. You only told her the 20-25% to see them, not £45-.
Also then saying 'if people want things in a hurry'. It was you who said she had to put an order in within TWO days or not get them if she did want them. I am pretty sure this sounds like you are the one in a hurry...

Anyway good luck with your brokering.
TTFN-
 Elina


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Right, I got wrong end of the stick! sorry


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> just out of interest, would the two indian crested procupines for sale be the same ones you were struggling to sell a number of months ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

porcupine are not for sale no more

it is avaliable for sale just not on site


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Elina said:


> She said she wanted to see them, not buy them. She would think of buying them after seeing the actual animal. You only told her the 20-25% to see them, not £45-.
> Also then saying 'if people want things in a hurry'. It was you who said she had to put an order in within TWO days or not get them if she did want them. I am pretty sure this sounds like you are the one in a hurry...
> 
> Anyway good luck with your brokering.
> ...


ok if you say so


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

cmullins said:


> ok if you say so


As an animal dealer would it not be more appropriate for you to sponsor the site or discuss what you have for sale or not in the classifieds section?

It might do you a favour as many of the posts on here are not painting a very favourable picture IMHO. Just a thought...


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

MJ75 said:


> As an animal dealer would it not be more appropriate for you to sponsor the site or discuss what you have for sale or not in the classifieds section?
> 
> It might do you a favour as many of the posts on here are not painting a very favourable picture IMHO. Just a thought...


 
well that is very true but if people want to argue they can, there arent going to be every buying from me with an attitude like that as i dont knw if they will be able to care for the animal


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

cmullins said:


> well that is very true but if people want to argue they can, there arent going to be every buying from me with an attitude like that as i dont knw if they will be able to care for the animal


 
Actualy it wasn't the potential customers I was thinking about. They seem to have the responsible attitude. Anyone who wants to view an animal before it's purchase is doing the right thing. I'd never expect to pay anything when asking to view animals. And I'd never, ever dream of asking any of my customers for money before they came to view. It's morally wrong.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

MJ75 said:


> Actualy it wasn't the potential customers I was thinking about. They seem to have the responsible attitude. Anyone who wants to view an animal before it's purchase is doing the right thing. I'd never expect to pay anything when asking to view animals. And I'd never, ever dream of asking any of my customers for money before they came to view. It's morally wrong.


 i agree with you

so i can just say patience


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

patience is a virtue. one that not many people manage to display


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> patience is a virtue. one that not many people manage to display


 
indeed, and is does state on our site that we are slowing down for closure over xmas, so we are not going to be getting large numbers of stock in and our "summer" enclosures arent suitable for winter, but we will how every display prices so people can arrange to come and view ect when they are in


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Will they fit in a RUB?


----------

